# Have You Taken a Survival Skills Training Course?



## PrepperForums (Nov 21, 2014)

Have you taken a survival skills training course? If so, did you find it helpful?

If not, is it something you have considered? Why? Why not?


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

A long long time ago.
Early 70's I attended SERE training at Fairchild AFB.
It's a compressed schedule of about two weeks, but I came away with some valuable survival training and E&E training.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I spent 12 months in the Republic of Viet Nam with the 5th Infantry Division. :vs_shocked:

"We, the unwilling,
Led by the unknowing,
In the name of the ungrateful,
Have done so much, for so long, with so little,
We are now qualified to do anything with nothing."

:vs_cool:


If any one gets a chance to take any type of training, such as basic survival and basic first aid, I believe you should take advantage of it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The ones I went to in most cases were not optional. A few over the years I ask to go to. Most were tailored for regions of the world most likely to be encountered. One thing you learn is that while some parts of this world look really cool and interesting in pictures and movies. In the real world the suck.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Do Boy Scouts, Firearm training and CERT training count? If so, yes. If not, no.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I spent 12 months in the Republic of Viet Nam with the 5th Infantry Division. :vs_shocked:
> 
> "We, the unwilling,
> Led by the unknowing,
> ...


 Ever notice that some places you end up, everything wants to eat you, bite you, suck your blood and or kill you. And in every single case they want you to really suffer awhile.
Of all the training we had the most used even today is first aid. You can go awhile with out food, you can find water but when it's bleeding you have bigger problems.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Do Boy Scouts, Firearm training and CERT training count? If so, yes. If not, no.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Absolutely yes on the Boy Scouts.
I wish I had a Boy Scout Manual from the 1960's or earlier.
Heck, I wouldn't even mind a modern one.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I think some of the best "training" I received was simple experience in living without such luxuries as running water, electricity, and other things Americans take for granted.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Absolutely yes on the Boy Scouts.
> I wish I had a Boy Scout Manual from the 1960's or earlier.
> Heck, I wouldn't even mind a modern one.


I still have my manual (from the 80's). It's tucked in with all my other survival/first aid books.

Oh yeah, I've had first aid training also.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I think some of the best "training" I received was simple experience in living without such luxuries as running water, electricity, and other things Americans take for granted.


 Lesson learned from first long deployment. 
I learned how good real eggs over easy are.
I learned how wonderful a salad was.
I learned that it hard to beat a hot shower.
I take every chance I get to enjoy those things even today.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

PrepperForums said:


> Have you taken a survival skills training course? If so, did you find it helpful?
> 
> If not, is it something you have considered? Why? Why not?


No I have not taken one.

Yes it is something I've considered.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

This *place* has some courses local to me, but they are so dang expensive.

Might be a plan for my next vacation time.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Lesson learned from first long deployment.
> I learned how good real eggs over easy are.
> I learned how wonderful a salad was.
> I learned that it hard to beat a hot shower.
> I take every chance I get to enjoy those things even today.


Even today, nearly 47 years after the fact, the MOST pleasurable thing in my life is laying in a warm bed on a rainy night and listening to the rain against the window, without worrying that out there somewhere are men who want to kill me. 
Instead of being outside, soaked to the skin, with the rain beating against my steel helmet.
Absolutely the VERY BEST feeling I can have.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Lesson learned from first long deployment.
> I learned how good real eggs over easy are.
> I learned how wonderful a salad was.
> I learned that it hard to beat a hot shower.
> I take every chance I get to enjoy those things even today.





Smitty901 said:


> Ever notice that some places you end up, everything wants to eat you, bite you, suck your blood and or kill you. And in every single case they want you to really suffer awhile.


Right. I refer to those places as marriage. In case Ms. Suppressive Fire is on here, no, I am not referring to ours.
I've had some specific courses for Uncle, but I wouldn't call them all inclusive. More like how to survive if a bird went down until help could arrive .

But with my mouth, at my age, I've learned some skills along the way. A lot from reading here and other forums. And then getting out to f the recliner and actually trying the skill to see if I could.

I've also got a boy scout manual. I don't remember the date on it, but the scouts wore campaign hats and leggings....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Growing up without running water or a indoor toilet. We did have electricity but only a wood stove for heat. Grandpa and dad did a great job of teaching me the rest. Army helped a little. Didn't need to take course.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Wife and I have had basic first aid training and I have had a couple of basic firearms classes. I work with my preps quite a lot so I am familiar and competent. That said, I know my limitations. I am not going to be Rambo or Jeremiah Johnson.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, yes, the most prominent one was called marriage.

Have had first aid/first responder classes, required annually by PD.

Basic, AIT and BUT, could be considered survival training, I am still here.

Training to be a Small arms instructor and armorer, that has to fit in also.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Absolutely yes on the Boy Scouts.
> I wish I had a Boy Scout Manual from the 1960's or earlier.
> Heck, I wouldn't even mind a modern one.


I still have mine from the 60's.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Do Boy Scouts, Firearm training and CERT training count? If so, yes. If not, no.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


 @Sasquatch Well lets see Squatch Just to name a few Boy Scout merit badges, Shotgun, Rifle, Archery, Fishing, Orienteering, Emergency Preparedness, Canoeing, Camping, Cooking, Swimming, First Aid, Wilderness Survival, Metalworking, Leathercraft, Woodworking.... If I remember right there are about 119 merit badges. yea Mr Squatch to say the least I think we can count Boy Scouts. All 3 of my boys were in Scouts and they not only learned good skills but they had a great time too.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Wilderness first aid, mountaineering, orienteering, and a few firearms classes for me.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A solo course.

Went wilderness backpacking for two weeks. First night I realized most of my food was still at home, but had my fishing gear and a good wild edibles book. Foraging on the way to fish, and fishing at good spots I found while foraging.

Wild brook trout with leeks and morels, steamed jewelweed and nettles, roasted cattail roots and steamed sprouts and corms, indian cucumbers, dandelions, lambs quarters, clovers, wintergreen berries, new jersey and white pine needle teas,......

Never was starving but hard to collect a lot of calories besides the cattails.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thinking back the hardest one I ever did was the winter one. Why the heck I did it twice I am not sure. The courses the military has go from just a basic class to very advanced. Some of them are part of what we use to call checking the boxes. A long list of specialty course you try and add to your promotion package. Even once you max out on points the longer the list the better. Not sure when I realized the years checked a lot of boxes for me . It paid off in many ways.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

After hiking a stretch of the AT in the early 80's I walked into a biker bar in Knoxville called the Rock Cellar looking for a beer. I had no money.... The entire bar went silent when a tall skinny (incredibly good looking) young man wearing shorts, boots and an "Endless Summer" T-Shirt walked in and ordered a Shlitz...but before the night was over I had danced with all their women and drank for free. One of the biggest baddest of the bikers even bought me a new "Rock Cellar" T-Shirt and to the obvious excitement of the women, I changed right there in front of all of them.

Survival training at its best..


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> After hiking a stretch of the AT in the early 80's I walked into a biker bar in Knoxville called the Rock Cellar looking for a beer. I had no money.... The entire bar went silent when a tall skinny (incredibly good looking) young man wearing shorts, boots and an "Endless Summer" T-Shirt walked in and ordered a Shlitz...but before the night was over I had danced with all their women and drank for free. One of the biggest baddest of the bikers even bought me a new "Rock Cellar" T-Shirt and to the obvious excitement of the women, I changed right there in front of all of them.
> 
> Survival training at its best..


May God show favor to the souls that inhabit biker bars. Some of the most "real" folks I know are true hard core bikers.

Anyway ..... I been chased out of a few biker bars back when I was a wormy looking 18 year old. My buddy (May God give his soul peace) ole Norris Cross and I were both preacher kids, except he was three years older. I was just out of HS and he had developed a liking to the biker image and their fav haunts. He used to drag me to the biker bars and bet them all that this skinny looking 18 year olds (me) could drink a mug of beer faster that them. I never lost, as I could down the mug in a single gulp. We had to leave quite a few in a hurry.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Seen a few biker bars in my day as well. Used to hang with a few of the Bandidos in Pasa "get down" dena, TX. some years back. A lot of drinking, fighting, and carousing in my youth. Most would give ya the shirt off their back if needed. There are lines, don't cross them.


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

Survival training in Washington, resistance training in Washington, water survival in the South China Sea, jungle survival in the Philippines, and winter survival in Alaska. My uncle paid all of them


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Certs for First Responder, Fire Fighter basic and advanced, Emergency Medical Technician, Total Encapsulated Chemical Suit, DOT HAZMAT Driver, OSHA Confined Space Entry, and Vehicle Extrication using the Hurst Tool.

I don't know if it helped me survive, but it helped some other folks.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Certs for First Responder, Fire Fighter basic and advanced, Emergency Medical Technician, Total Encapsulated Chemical Suit, DOT HAZMAT Driver, OSHA Confined Space Entry, and Vehicle Extrication using the Hurst Tool.
> 
> I don't know if it helped me survive, but it helped some other folks.


 You had to bring up NBC. Spend 24 hours in a full NBC suit carry out tasks, do a complete change and decon to standard. Go / No you either got it right or not no almost good enough. Man I hated NBC.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

Escape & evasion training & Jungle warfare in the Philippines prior to going to Vietman (2 tours & 3 campains). Fixing cash registers in bars from Baltimore to Philadelphia in the early 70's & not packing


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Absolutely yes on the Boy Scouts.
> I wish I had a Boy Scout Manual from the 1960's or earlier.
> Heck, I wouldn't even mind a modern one.


I have one from 1937 and a couple semi modern scout manuals


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I was a Boy Scout back in the days when that meant something... we would take off for a 3 day weekend (leaving friday after school) into the back country with one leader and 15 guys, and we would spend that weekend learning woodsmanship. One weekend a month, every month, winter or summer, ice or rain or snow. No cell phones, no "moms" to cook for us, just 15 guys, their packs and brains.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Does 21 years in the Marine Corps count


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

back inthe 60's & 70's Uncle Sam called it basic training


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is the 5 minute short course

have food or the means to find or grow food
Have a place to store said food that also provides you with shelter
be prepared to defend your food by having a weapon
be prepared to bandage yourself after getting hurt defending your food


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

It's mostly attitude but I did tinker and pass two "survival courses" in my 20's. The 1st was very physically demanding, the 2nd was more enjoyable but I felt the 1st taught me more about pushing through when times got tough.

John Wayne toilet paper on sale... It's rough, it's tough, but it don't take no shit off nobody. Attitude is what separates the men from the boys. Being the physically toughest helps (which I was at the time) but attitude is more important. 

Do what must be done with honor and honesty and learn to live with it... something I'm having a hard time teaching my boy.

Don't be the tough guy, don't be the wimp... be the man who does a man's work with honor before God as your judge.

'nuf said.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have training in map & compass, combat lifesaver, and EMT. I have rifle training, taught by the Army; and I have pistol training, where I am self-taught.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

yup, romping around the outdoors with older family members learning bush craft in the great of Yooperland as a child, then followed up with 20 yrs in the Navy. Then moved to texas where I actually had to relearn a totally different enviroment.... Think I got all bases covered at the moment


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, The Army spent a lot of money sending people like many of us to different levels of training. Every time you promoted the bar was raised. You went to a higher level of the training than you did last time . Ever notice how the Army training progress?
Every course you added more people to the list of those you were responsible for. Just when you had it a figured out they change the game.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Boy Scouts, US Army Combat Lifesaver, Red Cross CPR and First Aid instructor (no longer current)


----------



## loverboy (Jun 7, 2018)

Is the girls scout practice countedXD


----------

